# Cage pondering.



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

God, the cage I made, is smelling now that there are more rats in it, which is sad because it was my baby I spent SOOO much money on to make. 

I get my first pay check soon and I wanted to buy this..

CAGE LINK

I would have to color the bars but with that?


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

it looks like a good cage.. but i couldnt bring myself to buy one that nice (too much $$$), considering i could make one very similar for less money. i duno, maybe im cheap, but i would always have faith in my building skills, rather than fork out $200+ dollars on a new cage. 

then again, it depends how many rats you have... i only have 3, and i love to build stuff.. so making cages is awesome on my part lol


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

That is one of the "favorites" amoung the rat people who have Super Pet cages. Some hate the shelves, some don't.

My opinion? I hated the shelves until I started the rescue. We've ended up with a few SP's and I actually find it easier now to use the shelves in those cages. Wiping down daily keeps them clean, at least in my experience. A quick soak & wash at cage cleaning-time gets everything clean.

The bar spacing is one inch, though, so your ratties need to be males or larger females.

Have you considered Martin's Cages as well?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I had that cage, but didn't like it at all. The doors are small, and it's hard to access all of the cage. It was a headache trying to rearrange the shelves too (although I did like the shelves themselves, very easy to clean off). Plus it would take a lot of hardware cloth to cover it. In my opinion, it wouldn't be worth it at all. I sold it and got a Ferret Nation instead  

For just a bit more money than that, you can get a FN 142 from ferret.com. I'd definitely recommend that route if you're not opposed to covering a cage anyway.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

What about the Marshall Mansion Ferret & Small Animal Home?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought about one of those for a bit, but there's really not much room. There are only shelves, no full levels.

You might look into a Feisty Ferret cage. They're very similar to FNs, but a bit smaller in every dimension, with slightly smaller bar spacing, and cheaper.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I would love a FN like no other, but no way will I pay that for the cage as lovely as it is, its mainly that expensive because what its made out of.

Other suggestions for large cages, but not martins will be appreciated.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought that, too, but that cage is SO worth it. Seriously. At ferret.com I think it's $167 including shipping - not too much more than the Super Pet cage. I can't remember where I saw Feisty Ferret cages though, but if I remember right those were around $120?

Maybe I should start actually looking this stuff up before I post :roll:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I would consider the Feisty Ferret.
http://www.ferretdepot.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=485

I wonder though if there would be any way to cut the metel or bars so make two opening doors.. Lol, I just make things difficult.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

This cage looks familiar...
And is it a good deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Multi-Lev...yZ116396QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a super pet cage for my chinchillas and I find it annoying, the shelves have ridges in them that make cleaning a pain. While its possible to rearrange the shelves its irritating because of the door size and placement. Its not the easiest to detach the bottom pan either. Wow I sound miserable... this is all based on chins though, I don't think the shelves would be as much as an issue with rats (chins poo EVERYWHERE)


----------

